
Verizon's Thoughts on SpeedTest.net - HeinZawHtet
https://twitter.com/CyrisXD/status/489950468483731458
======
MrSourz
It gets even better when you realize that Verizon's site
([http://my.verizon.com/services/](http://my.verizon.com/services/)) is built
off of Ookla's platform.

------
edwhitesell
Heh. I'd question the accuracy.

Using their speedtest I get 8Mb/s up and 237Mb/s down. On a 10/100 (non-
burstable) connection through another provider.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Sounds legit.

